# Is she too skinny??



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone keeps telling me that Maya is too thin.. Some people even ask me ´´ don´t you feed your dog?´´
She´s almost 8 months now with 19 kgs. Sometimes ( at certain angles only) she does look a bit thin, but others she looks just fine to me. I did that ´feel her ribs thing´but it doesn´t work because, sure.. I can feel them. But she has so much fur that i wouldn´t see them even if she was very thin. 
I feed her 2.5 cups of bomguy for large breed puppies twice a day. And some days I giver her some carrots and apples to snack on.

Here are some pictures


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Um she looks fine to me


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

thats normal for GSD's I got the same thing with Diesel all the time, its also better to have them lean than fat as it can cause more stress on their joints... She looks normal to me


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She looks fine. Frequently the people who make those comments are the ones who think that GSD's should be 120 lbs.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

She looks good to me. How tall is she?


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

I never really got to check her height that well, but she´s more or less 65 cm to the sholder...


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Lalaland said:


> I never really got to check her height that well, but she´s more or less 65 cm to the sholder...


65 cm? That's about 26 inches, which is pretty tall for a female IMO, and your girl doesn't seem to be that tall from the pictures, could you measure her to be sure?


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

oops  ok so i measure her ( in my own way, im not too good at that clearly) and got plus minus.. 50 cm..


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

That makes more sense. Rogue is 22 inches (55.88 cm) and 42 pounds (19 kg) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I totally understand what your saying. My girl is 9 months and only weighs 52 pds. She is very lean, loves to run and run and run. Lol. Anyway people always ask if I feed her enough? Or is she sick. Reading other posts I realize she isn't. I've asked my vet several times and he said she's perfect, it's just her build. He also said its good for her hips, joints. She eats good twice a day.
My boy is like a little tank, much bigger than her. It just like people, everyone is a different shape and size. I love my pups so much and would never do anything to harm them, so it's frustrating when people think I wouldn't feed my girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello LalaLand,

Our dogs are a bit like us.. The Males in general are larger than the females, and within each set there are a lot of variations. Really, the Show Standards are competion for the Show Standard that is set by the Show people, and all sorts of dogs fall outside of that. Taller, shorter, stocky, leaner... For example below pictures of my Wolf Pack, the Alpha Male Cody on the left, 10 year old, (that I saved with the Raw diet and there is a Testimonial on that) he has always been very active and is skinny from his front big shoulders back. I have literally spent thousands on him, because of the comments of people thinking he did not get fed enough... He just runs it off. Actually, this is about as round over his hips that he has been in YEARS.!:wub: 

To his right is a Bitch, Tonka, that is always on a diet as She is stocky.. This is about the leanest She has ever been. They are both about the same weight in Cody being about 38 kg range and Tonka about 35 kg yet Cody is about 4" taller than her.. 

Below is my new dog, a Working Dog breed, bigger boned, and he was 20 kg at 16 weeks. He is likely to break the 40-45kg mark. They are all different.

See how Tonka on the right, the Red Sable, has here rib cage slightly go into the waist. I think She is about the right weight for her size. Ribs no visible even when wet, and maybe a half inch each side into her waist.










I hope this is a help. lone Ranger, out doing "Dances with Wolves" in Australia with my horses and GSDs


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

My what a BEAUTIFUL coat that dog has! She looks healthy to me. I think German Shepherds are just meant to be very slender.


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

It just depends on the dog, just like people, there are skinnier ones and stockier ones. My female is lean and small but the vet says she is perfectly healthy, she just is more play-motivated than food-motivated. Kind of like one of those skinny people that are naturally very active and have a small appetite. 

People have a lot of misconceptions about GSD's. 
At training class the other night, someone commented on how HUGE my 13 week old puppy is (she is almost 10lbs below average for her age) and how "you could just tell" she was totally gonna be 120 lbs. I was thinking, man, I hope not, that would be freakishly large even for a male GSD.


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

She looks fine to me. My shepherd is 9 months and only about 50 lbs. zoey isn't underfed or too skinny, she's just a smaller gsd! I wouldn't worry about it, the breed standard is also a lot smaller than people think. Most shepherds are considered oversized, so I wouldn't worry about it .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

